# Multiple problems with Airtel



## SlashDK (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using airtel Turbo 30GB plan with 4mbps speed. I switched to that plan from impatience 899(4mbps 6GB) this month and have been getting problems ever since.

1. Airtel seems to be throttling the download speed. While download torrents i can barely touch 30kbps with the exception of a few second long boosts of upto 200kbps. Till last month i was getting the full 500kbps on the same downloads. The story is similar for non-torrent downloads too. I'm getting 250kbps while watching videos online and speedtest.net works weirdly showing 8mbps sometimes.

2. I'm getting the DNS lookup failed error although the net starts working properly by itself in 10-15 minutes. I can still play counter-strike online though but can't surf the net(it confirms that it is a DNS error).

I'm using a beetel wifi router provided by airtel as well as a wireless n router from netgear. Both of them are giving the same problem. 

Please help.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am getting the same DNS lookup problem with airtel and switched to google.
Alls fine now.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you having any throttling issues?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm also having probs in watching videos online!!!! 
will try changing my DNS!!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2011)

Airtel traffic shapes.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

1) Use 'force encryption' from utorrent prrferences.
2) Use Google DNS.

I'm using the Turbo 30GB plan and all is working well.


----------

